# Washing The Roof



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have read that you can not walk on the roof of a Outback trailer. Well I have watched my neighbors walk on top of their trailer (not a Outback) and wash their roofs. So how come they can do it but we can not? Is the Outback made weaker then other TT's or should they not be walking ot top of their trailers. Some of the trailers I have watched people walk on are Salem, Jacho, and Mallard...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Bill you can carefully step around on the roof just have to watch and only step on the trusses
The roof is only 3/8" thick and is not thick enough to support most weights of a person
Thats what keep the weight of the TT down compared to others

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Some TT's are made with heavier gauge roof materials to walk on.

Some are great for tailgating and NASCAR viewing.

The OB is made lightweight. You can walk on it, just use caution and try to stay on the joists.

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just lay down some wood to dispersers your weight and you'll be fine.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

To wash the roof I use a step ladder and a car wash brush that is on a long handle. Similar to how people was their boats. This works great and no need to walk on the roof.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thor said:


> To wash the roof I use a step ladder and a car wash brush that is on a long handle. Similar to how people was their boats. This works great and no need to walk on the roof.
> 
> Thor


I do the same. The other reason for this way is its safer. There is a lot of things to trip on up there and the roof is not flat so sure stepping is real important. Its a long ways down if you slip off


----------



## arbee (Feb 3, 2005)

I know a guy that fell off of his while washing. He broke several bones. Perhaps another good reason to stay on a ladder with a brush.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> To wash the roof I use a step ladder and a car wash brush that is on a long handle. Similar to how people was their boats. This works great and no need to walk on the roof.
> 
> Thor


I do the same. The other reason for this way is its safer. There is a lot of things to trip on up there and the roof is not flat so sure stepping is real important. Its a long ways down if you slip off








[/quote]

Great minds think alike. I use the same with an extension ladder leaned against the Outback. Besides having to move the ladder maybe 4 times (30 seconds per move) it's a quick process. Faster than lugging a sheet of plywood onto the roof or worrying about putting a foot through.

Bill


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yup. 10' ladder & telescoping brush. Works fine.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

My main reason for not wanting to walk on the roof is any damage it may cause. A small tear in the rubber or separation of the sealant around fixtures and it will cost some big bucks for repair. I also use the ladder and long brush and seems to work fairly well.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

I have walked on the roof to install the MaxAire vents and to do the annual cleaning/treatment.

I backed the trailer up to a 2nd floor bedroom window, climbed out the window onto the roof. I put down wood to distribute my weight. The roof material is pulled pretty tight in the middle of the roof, so I feel pretty confident I won't damage it ... near the edge it has some expansion areas (loose rubber material) that could easily be damaged (so be careful when using a ladder).

Ed


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have the gift of long arms







which makes it easy to to wash the roof of the 25rss from a step ladder but makes it a pain in the but to find shirts that fit.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Get a good ladder and long brush


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

LarryTheOutback said:


> I have walked on the roof to install the MaxAire vents and to do the annual cleaning/treatment.
> 
> I backed the trailer up to a 2nd floor bedroom window, climbed out the window onto the roof. I put down wood to distribute my weight. The roof material is pulled pretty tight in the middle of the roof, so I feel pretty confident I won't damage it ... near the edge it has some expansion areas (loose rubber material) that could easily be damaged (so be careful when using a ladder).
> 
> Ed


you coming out the window onto the trailer would have been fun to watch! however, very cool solution!


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm prefer to use the ladder and long brush as well.
While talking to the factory engineer at the NF rally, he said its OK to get up there and do what you have to. He cautioned that you don't want to use it as a deck for parties, lawn chairs, and that sort of thing.
As it was stated earlier, a small tear in the roofing could cause big problems, so be careful!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I weigh about 250. I was on my roof replacing the vent covers just the other day. Nothing gave a bit, structure-wise.

I think the concern is in tearing the rubber roof. more than falling though.

I could be wrong.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I do not have the "gift of long arms". I have to walk on the roof to do maintenance and washing. From experience I can tell you "step only on the bows". You most likely won't come crashing through the roof BUT you will tick off DW when she discovers the ceiling strips have to be recaulked. You aren't likely to tear a hole in the membrane unless you walk around on the roof wearing a pair of steel cleats. Just be careful and watch your step.

Reverie


----------

